# Activision Blizzard für Darstellung von Frauen in Spielen kritisiert



## Darkmoon76 (19. August 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Activision Blizzard für Darstellung von Frauen in Spielen kritisiert* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Activision Blizzard für Darstellung von Frauen in Spielen kritisiert*


----------



## chris74bs (19. August 2020)

Alles Rassismus und Frauenfeindlich in 2020. Die haben doch alle ne Meise. xD


----------



## KSPilo (19. August 2020)

Activision: "Frauen sind nur ein Mythos und existieren gar nicht. Wenn es sie aber gäbe, würden sie keine Computer-Spiele spielen."
....so in der Art.


----------



## Worrel (19. August 2020)

Zumindest in der Blizzard Sparte wird aber das Gegenteil bewiesen:

Im aktuellen WoW Addon haben/hatten wir eine weibliche Kriegstreiberin, eine Magierin, die bei ihrer Mutter (Herrscherin über die aktuelle Addon Haupknotenpunkt-Stadt) nach Vergebung sucht, eine rebellierende Beraterin, eine Trollprinzessin, eine weibliche Hauptfigur in der Drustvar Kampagne, einen weiblichen Inhaltspatch- und Raidendboss, ... Ist das eigentlich schon World of Womancraft...?

Overwatch hat neben der Vermarktungshauptfigur Tracer auch noch diverse andere Frauencharaktere im Portfolio,  Heroes of the Storm ebenso und auch in Diablo 3 sind 2 weibliche Hautcharaktere vorhanden und in Diablo 4 wird's auch eine weibliche Hauptgegnerin geben ...


----------



## Zybba (19. August 2020)

Ich glaube, dass die meisten Spieler weibliche Hauptcharaktere nicht stören.
Es sei denn, sie wirken erzwungen.


----------



## Frullo (19. August 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Zumindest in der Blizzard Sparte wird aber das Gegenteil bewiesen:
> 
> Im aktuellen WoW Addon haben/hatten wir eine weibliche Kriegstreiberin, eine Magierin, die bei ihrer Mutter (Herrscherin über die aktuelle Addon Haupknotenpunkt-Stadt) nach Vergebung sucht, eine rebellierende Beraterin, eine Trollprinzessin, eine weibliche Hauptfigur in der Drustvar Kampagne, einen weiblichen Inhaltspatch- und Raidendboss, ... Ist das eigentlich schon World of Womancraft...?
> 
> Overwatch hat neben der Vermarktungshauptfigur Tracer auch noch diverse andere Frauencharaktere im Portfolio,  Heroes of the Storm ebenso und auch in Diablo 3 sind 2 weibliche Hautcharaktere vorhanden und in Diablo 4 wird's auch eine weibliche Hauptgegnerin geben ...



Starcraft's Powerfrauen Kerrigan und Nova nicht vergessen...


----------



## MrFob (19. August 2020)

Frullo schrieb:


> Starcraft's Powerfrauen Kerrigan und Nova nicht vergessen...



Und Diablo, da kannst du ja auch waehlen (also in D3 und D2 waren halt 3 Klassen Frauen und 4 waren Maenner, was jafast 50-50 ist).


----------



## Sorenhuhn (19. August 2020)

Es reicht langsam. In fast jedem Spiel spielt man heutzutage ne Frau. Last of us 2, Tomb Raider, Horizon dingsda...
In Blizzard Spielen gibt's auch genug Weiber. Wenn ich an Overwatch denke, fallen mir kaum männliche Charaktere ein.


----------



## Zybba (19. August 2020)

Sorenhuhn schrieb:


> Wenn ich an Overwatch denke, fallen mir kaum männliche Charaktere ein.


Dann helfe ich deinem Gedächtnis mal auf die Sprünge:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xaan (20. August 2020)

Sorenhuhn schrieb:


> Es reicht langsam. In fast jedem Spiel spielt man heutzutage ne Frau. Last of us 2, Tomb Raider, Horizon dingsda...


Unsinn. Nach deinen Beispielen kommt nicht mehr viel, zumindest nicht mit AAA Budget.



Zybba schrieb:


> Dann helfe ich deinem Gedächtnis mal auf die Sprünge:[...]


Ob Zenyatta, Bastion und Orisa wirklich einem Geschlecht zugeordnet werden können bezweifle ich mal.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. August 2020)

xaan schrieb:


> Unsinn. Nach deinen Beispielen kommt nicht mehr viel, zumindest nicht mit AAA Budget.


Jetzt frage ich mich ob Dragon (Rynn), Senua, Life is Strange, Uncharted: The Lost Legacy, Alien: Isolation, A Plague Tale: Innocence, The Walking Dead(Clementine), Beyond: 2 Souls, Mirror’s Edge und Bayonetta ... (um einige zu nennen, auch da geht mehr)  zu AAA noch dazugehören oder ob die einfach nicht zählen. 

Klar, ein Pixelhaufen a la Celeste würde ich jetzt auch kein Geschlecht zuordnen und von AAA ist das auch Meilenweit entfernt.


----------



## Zybba (20. August 2020)

xaan schrieb:


> Ob Zenyatta, Bastion und Orisa wirklich einem Geschlecht zugeordnet werden können bezweifle ich mal.


Ist richtig. ^^

Daher habe ich da auch diesen kleinen Absatz zwischen menschlichen und anderen Charakteren gemacht.
Obwohl ich schon der Meinung bin, dass designtechnisch klar ist, welches Geschlecht sie darstellen sollen.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (20. August 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Jetzt frage ich mich ob Dragon (Rynn), Senua, Life is Strange, Uncharted: The Lost Legacy, Alien: Isolation, A Plague Tale: Innocence, The Walking Dead(Clementine), Beyond: 2 Souls, Mirror’s Edge und Bayonetta ... (um einige zu nennen, auch da geht mehr)  zu AAA noch dazugehören oder ob die einfach nicht zählen.



Keiner der Titel wird dem AAA-Segment zugeordnet.


----------



## MrFob (20. August 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Jetzt frage ich mich ob Dragon (Rynn), Senua, Life is Strange, Uncharted: The Lost Legacy, Alien: Isolation, A Plague Tale: Innocence, The Walking Dead(Clementine), Beyond: 2 Souls, Mirror’s Edge und Bayonetta ... (um einige zu nennen, auch da geht mehr)  zu AAA noch dazugehören oder ob die einfach nicht zählen.
> 
> Klar, ein Pixelhaufen a la Celeste würde ich jetzt auch kein Geschlecht zuordnen und von AAA ist das auch Meilenweit entfernt.



Jaja, langsam wird es fuer uns Maenner schon richtig hart. Wer einen echten Mann spielen will, der kann ja nur noch aus mindestens 1720 Spielen auswaehlen. Ich finde auch, da werden wir ganz schoen unterminiert.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. August 2020)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Keiner der Titel wird dem AAA-Segment zugeordnet.


Weil Du es bestimmst oder welche Regel gibt es dafür ?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. August 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Jaja, langsam wird es fuer uns Maenner schon richtig hart. Wer einen echten Mann spielen will, der kann ja nur noch aus mindestens 1720 Spielen auswaehlen. Ich finde auch, da werden wir ganz schoen unterminiert.


Jetzt ziehe davon alle Spiele ab die vor der "Empöhrungswelle" vor einigen Jahren kamen (im Gegenzug lassen wir dann auch die Heldinspiele aus der Zeit raus) und es wird ein Schuh draus.


----------



## MrFob (20. August 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Jetzt ziehe davon alle Spiele ab die vor der "Empöhrungswelle" vor einigen Jahren kamen und es wird ein Schuh draus.



Ne, ist mir zu stressig und ich verstehe dein Argument nicht so ganz. Willst du ernsthaft darauf hinaus,. dass es nicht mehr genug Spiele mit maennlichen Protagonisten gibt? Come on.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (20. August 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Weil Du es bestimmst oder welche Regel gibt es dafür ?



Komische Frage, was sind denn in Deinen Augen die Merkmale eines AAA-Spieles? Bzw. warum behauptest Du erst, diese Spiele wären welche, um danach zu fragen, was AAA überhaupt bedeutet?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. August 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ne, ist mir zu stressig und ich verstehe dein Argument nicht so ganz. Willst du ernsthaft darauf hinaus,. dass es nicht mehr genug Spiele mit maennlichen Protagonisten gibt? Come on.


Nein, nur Dinge dazuzurechnen die aus einer Zeit kamen wo das ganz normal war ist nicht korrekt.
Oder willst Du jetzt "Gleichberechtigungs Alltime Favorites" seit der Geschichte des Menschen aufmachen ?


----------



## LOX-TT (20. August 2020)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Keiner der Titel wird dem AAA-Segment zugeordnet.



Naja, Uncharted schon, zumindest die Hauptreihe, die anderen sind aber größtenteils zumindest AA-Games

Im Grunde ist das ja auch egal, die "A"s sagen ja prinziepiell nur über das Budget und indirekt die Größe/Menge der Entwickler dahinter aus, nicht über z.B. die Qualität eines Spiels


----------



## Loosa (20. August 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Jetzt frage ich mich ob Dragon (Ryan), Senua, Life is Strange, Uncharted: The Lost Legacy, Alien: Isolation, A Plague Tale: Innocence, The Walking Dead(Clementine), Beyond: 2 Souls, Mirror’s Edge und Bayonetta ... (um einige zu nennen, auch da geht mehr)  zu AAA noch dazugehören oder ob die einfach nicht zählen.



Senua ist ein positives Beispiel (wenn auch, laut Entwickler, kein AAA) und Last of Us 2 eine löblicher Schritt. Mittlerweile tut sich auf dem Markt ja wirklich was. Mir war gar nicht bewusst, dass Activision da so hinterher hinkt. Die Begründung im Artikel klingt immerhin einleuchtend.

Aber Bayonetta?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder die hier?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beispiele der schlechteren Sorte, weil Teil des Vorwurfs. Wenn Frauen vorkamen dann meist als hypersexualisierte Pinups für feuchte Träume pubertierender Halbstarker.
Bis zum Reboot war Lara Croft ja auch nur Hotpants mit Oberweite. Oder, wie ein Mitforist so fein nuanciert ausdrückte, in Spielen gibt's genug Weigber.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. August 2020)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Komische Frage, was sind denn in Deinen Augen die Merkmale eines AAA-Spieles? Bzw. warum behauptest Du erst, diese Spiele wären welche, um danach zu fragen, was AAA überhaupt bedeutet?


Du kennst die Grenzen ja offensichtlich ganz genau, also erleuchte uns !

Mit einer Gegenfrage zu antworten ist sehr unhöflich !


----------



## OldMCJimBob (20. August 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Naja, Uncharted schon, zumindest die Hauptreihe



Das auf jeden Fall. Aber the Lost Legacy?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. August 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Beispiele der schlechteren Sorte, weil Teil des Vorwurfs. Wenn Frauen vorkamen dann meist als hypersexualisierte Pinups für feuchte Träume pubertierender Halbstarker.
> Bis zum Reboot war Lara Croft ja auch nur Hotpants mit Oberweite.


Natürlich, aber da war es aber auch vollkommen üblich und Rynn eine lobenswerte Ausnahme, oder Cate Archer. 

Zumal im Falle von Heavy Metal FAKK2 (Julie Strain) ich mir sicher bin das es zu ihr Vermarktungskonzept gehörte.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (20. August 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Du kennst die Grenzen ja offensichtlich ganz genau, also erleuchte uns !
> 
> Mit einer Gegenfrage zu antworten ist sehr unhöflich !



Sorry, ich hatte den Eindruck, Du trollst nur auf der Suche nach Aufmerksamkeit rum. Aber wenn dem nicht so gewesen sein sollte:

"Ein AAA-Spiel (ausgesprochen als „Triple A“, von englisch: „dreifaches A“) ist eine informelle Klassifikation beziehungsweise Einstufung in der Videospielindustrie. Videospiele mit dieser Einstufung besitzen meist das höchste Entwicklungsbudget und die meisten Ausgaben für Werbung und andere Promotion-Leistungen. Der Begriff ist gleichzusetzen mit dem in der Filmindustrie verwendeten Wort „Blockbuster“." 

Nun steht dort ja, "informell", der Begriff unterliegt also immer einem gewissen Interpretationsspielraum. Gerade was das Budget angeht trifft die Definition auf keines der von Dir genannten Spiele zu.


----------



## MrFob (20. August 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Nein, nur Dinge dazuzurechnen die aus einer Zeit kamen wo das ganz normal war ist nicht korrekt.
> Oder willst Du jetzt "Gleichberechtigungs Alltime Favorites" seit der Geschichte des Menschen aufmachen ?



Naja, Drakan mit Rynn war ja jetzt auch nicht gerade die frischeste Perle der Spielkultur, oder?
Ist ja auch egal, es klang halt nur irgendwie so, als haetten du und Sorenhuhn so ein bisschen Angst, dass wir Maenner irgendwann in Spielen zu kurz kommen (no pun intedend  ). Ich wollte nur aushelfen indem ich euch versichere, dass es genug Spiele mit Maennern gibt. 

Aber wenn ich dich da missverstanden habe und du nur kontraer gegen xaan sein wolltest ohne eine richtige These aufzustellen, dann entschuldige ich mich.


----------



## Loosa (20. August 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Natürlich, aber da war es aber auch vollkommen üblich und Rynn eine lobenswerte Ausnahme, oder Cate Archer.
> 
> Zumal im Falle von Heavy Metal FAKK2 (Julie Strain) ich mir sicher bin das es zu ihr Vermarktungskonzept gehörte.



Eben. Spiele richteten sich nahezu ausschließlich an das männliche Geschlecht und wurden entsprechend vermarktet.
Henne und Ei? Vielleicht gab es ja auch so wenige weibliche Spieler, weil sie als Zielgruppe ignoriert wurden.

Andere Branchen machten es allerdings auch nicht besser. Siehe Barbie, mit wahnwitzigem Schönheitsideal seit Jahrzehnten _das_ Spielzeug für Mädchen.
Hmm, ok, hab auch mit ihnen gespielt. 


Gut, dass die Thematik mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommt (selbst Barbie). Man muss die Dinge ja nicht in's andere Extrem treiben, passiert leider auch und bringt genauso wenig. Aber ich finde es regelmäßig irritierend wie von manchen auf solches Umdenken reagiert wird. Als würden sie persönlich angegriffen, ihnen damit was weggenommen. Teil der Männlichkeit in Gefahr?


----------



## Worrel (20. August 2020)

Sorenhuhn schrieb:


> Es reicht langsam. In fast jedem Spiel spielt man heutzutage ne Frau. Last of us 2, Tomb Raider, Horizon dingsda...


Und?
Werden Spiele wie Portal, Tomb Raider Beyond good & Evil, Beyond: Two Souls, Mirror's Edge... *dadurch* schlechter?

Zudem gibt es ja noch genug Kandidaten, bei denen man die freie Wahl hat.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. August 2020)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Sorry, ich hatte den Eindruck, Du trollst nur auf der Suche nach Aufmerksamkeit rum. Aber wenn dem nicht so gewesen sein sollte:
> 
> "Ein AAA-Spiel (ausgesprochen als „Triple A“, von englisch: „dreifaches A“) ist eine informelle Klassifikation beziehungsweise Einstufung in der Videospielindustrie. Videospiele mit dieser Einstufung besitzen meist das höchste Entwicklungsbudget und die meisten Ausgaben für Werbung und andere Promotion-Leistungen. Der Begriff ist gleichzusetzen mit dem in der Filmindustrie verwendeten Wort „Blockbuster“."
> 
> Nun steht dort ja, "informell", der Begriff unterliegt also immer einem gewissen Interpretationsspielraum. Gerade was das Budget angeht trifft die Definition auf keines der von Dir genannten Spiele zu.


Danke !
Problem dabei ist natürlich die Begrifflichkeit des "höchsten Entwicklungsbudget" das je nach Firma deutlich unterschiedlich ausgelegt werden dürfte.
Extrem problematisch finde ich es das Werbe und Promotionaufwand da mit hereinfließen sollen, da könnte der größte Müll hart beworben als AAA ausgelegt werden.

Das Sensua als AA eingestuft wird hatte ich natürlich mtbekommen, wobei ich auch dort andere ebenfalls selbsternannte AAA eher skeptisch sehe.
Insofern fand ich Xaans Diskussionseinschränkung vorsichtig gesagt unpassend.


----------



## Worrel (20. August 2020)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Keiner der Titel wird dem AAA-Segment zugeordnet.


Und?
Ist doch völlig latte, ob ein Spiel "AAA" ist oder nicht, Hauptsache es macht Spaß.

(und diesbezüglich sind manche nicht-"AAA"s mitunter besser aufgestellt ...)


----------



## MrFob (20. August 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Eben. Spiele richteten sich nahezu ausschließlich an das männliche Geschlecht und wurden entsprechend vermarktet.
> Henne und Ei? Vielleicht gab es ja auch so wenige weibliche Spieler, weil sie als Zielgruppe ignoriert wurden.
> 
> Andere Branchen machten es allerdings auch nicht besser. Siehe Barbie, mit wahnwitzigem Schönheitsideal seit Jahrzehnten _das_ Spielzeug für Mädchen.
> ...



Ich finde das schon in Ordnung, dass Barbie so ein abartiges Schoenheitsideal fuer Maedchen/Frauen etabliert hat. Wir muessen ja schliesslich auch mit irgendwelchen krassen Muskelbergen aus den Medien mithalten ... und das bei dem Hobby.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. August 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich dich da missverstanden habe und du nur kontraer gegen xaan sein wolltest ohne eine richtige These aufzustellen, dann entschuldige ich mich.


Ja, die eingebrachte "Diskussionsbeschränkung" finde ich unpassend.

Ich hab kein Problem mit Frauen, jedoch finde ich das "neu entdeckte erzwungene forcieren" überzogen.


----------



## MrFob (20. August 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ja, die eingebrachte "Diskussionsbeschränkung" finde ich unpassend.
> 
> Ich hab kein Problem mit Frauen, jedoch finde ich das "neu entdeckte" erzwungene forcieren überzogen.



Aber wirkten die weiblichen Protagonisten in irgendwelchen von den oben von dir oder Sorenhuhn genannten Spilen forciert? Ich hab die fast alle gespielt und fand das ueberhaupt nicht, ganz im Gegenteil. Spiele ja gerade Horizon und finde z.B. Aloy saucool und passend.  Und das gleiche gilt eigentlich auch fuer all die anderen genannten Titel (zumindest die, die ich gespielt habe).


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. August 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Aber wirkten die weiblichen Protagonisten in irgendwelchen von den oben von dir oder Sorenhuhn genannten Spilen forciert? Ich hab die fast alle gespielt und fand das ueberhaupt nicht, ganz im Gegenteil. Spiele ja gerade Horizon und finde z.B. Aloy saucool und passend.  Und das gleiche gilte eigentlich auch fuer all die anderen genannten Titel (zumindest die, die ich gespielt habe).


Nein, natürlich nicht.
Es ist ok wenn man die Wahl hat (solange es passt) oder wenn man ein weiblichen Char spielt (ist mir eh lieber)

Wenn es jedoch grenzwertig wird wie zB. ein weiblicher Charakter im 2. Weltkrieg als Offizier/normaler Soldat finde ich es nachvollziehbar wenn Leute Probleme damit haben.


----------



## MrFob (20. August 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Nein, natürlich nicht.
> Es ist ok wenn man die Wahl hat (solange es passt) oder wenn man ein weiblichen Char spielt (ist mir eh lieber)
> 
> Wenn es jedoch grenzwertig wird wie zB. ein weiblicher Charakter im 2. Weltkrieg als Offizier/normaler Soldat finde ich es nachvollziehbar wenn Leute Probleme damit haben.



Aaaahhh, die alte Battlefield V Wunde ist noch nicht ganz verheilt.  Ok. Das habe ich tatsaechlich selbst nicht gespielt aber selbst da hatte ich gehoert, dass das im Spiel am Ende alles viel weniger dramatisch war als es der Shitstorm nach dem Trailer vermuten liess. Mag mich aber irren.

Im grossen und ganzen halte ich solche "Verfehlungen" aber fuer ein absolute Ausnahme-Erscheinung.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (20. August 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und?
> Ist doch völlig latte, ob ein Spiel "AAA" ist oder nicht, Hauptsache es macht Spaß.
> 
> (und diesbezüglich sind manche nicht-"AAA"s mitunter besser aufgestellt ...)



Die Titel wurden als Beweis genannt, dass es viele Frauen in AAA-Titel gäbe und ich habe lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass sie nicht  zum AAA-Segment gerechnet werden. Das hat mir dem Spielspaß tatsächlich nichts zu tun, hat auch niemand behauptet, war nicht das Thema. 



LesterPG schrieb:


> Extrem problematisch finde ich es das Werbe und Promotionaufwand da mit hereinfließen sollen, da könnte der größte Müll hart beworben als AAA ausgelegt werden.



Stimmt schon. Nur was ist daran extrem problematisch? AAA ist halt keine qualitative Aussage; gerade dss macht die Betrachtung doch in dem Kontext interessant: Es handelt sich um Spiele, in die besonders viel Geld investiert wird, Spiele in dieser Kategorie bedeuten ein hohes Risiko für den Entwickler und Publisher, da durch den Verkauf des Spiels hohe Absatzzahlen erreicht werden müssen, um die Ausgaben zu decken und profitabel zu wirtschaften. Insofern wagen sich die Publisher weniger Experimente - und als solches scheint die Wahl einer Frau als Hauptfigur empfunden zu werden, wenn man die vergleichsweise geringe Anzahl an Titeln in dem Segment anschaut.


----------



## Nevrion (20. August 2020)

Warum die Kritik gerade bei Blizzard landet, versteh ich nicht, da die doch mit Tracer, Mercy, Kerrigan, Nova, Sylvanas und Co eigentlich reichlich mit Weiblichkeit durchsetzt sind. Generell ist sowas nicht mal eine Nachricht wert, denn das irgendwelche Rollen durch Frauen ausgefüllt werden sollen oder gar müssen, lässt sich normalerweise gar nicht rechtfertigen. Als ob Frauen grundsätzlich für alles mögliche besser geeignet wären und eigentlich so eine Art unterdrückte Mehrheit sind. Wichtig ist doch ob die Figur gut geschrieben ist, nicht welches Geschlecht sie hat.
Man sollte einfach mal auf's wesentliche besinnen und nicht darauf, ob irgendwelche Menschen mit Tunnelblick überall Sexismus sehen wo ein Mann statt einer Frau eine bestimmte Rolle ausfüllt.


----------



## Bonkic (20. August 2020)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Warum die Kritik gerade bei Blizzard landet, versteh ich nicht,



tut sie auch nicht. tatsächlich geht es im originalartikel ausschließlich um activision. weshalb hier im titel die rede von "activision blizzard" ist, kann ist dir nicht sagen. 
wie sinnvoll diese kritik speziell an activision ist, weiß ich ebenfalls nicht so ganz genau. denn so sehr viele titel bzw serien, die von activisions studios (und eben nicht blizzard) in den letzten 10 jahren veröffentlicht wurden, sind es doch meiner meinung gar nicht: call of duty, destiny und sonst?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. August 2020)

Mein Punkt ist es das ich die aktuelle Spieleentwicklung diesbezüglich sagen wir mal seid 5 Jahren ausgewogen empfinde und es durchaus so weitergehen könnte.
Im Gegenzug empfinde ich aber Leute, die der Meinung sind, man müßte jetzt es so weitertreiben bis die Menschheitsgeschichte mindestens ausgeglichen ist, einfach too much, weil das in die Gegenrichtung schlagen würde/müßte.

Aus Fehler soll man lernen und nicht die Gleichen "zum Ausgleich" in der Gegenrichtung nochmal machen!


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. August 2020)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Die Titel wurden als Beweis genannt, dass es viele Frauen in AAA-Titel gäbe und ich habe lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass sie nicht  zum AAA-Segment gerechnet werden. Das hat mir dem Spielspaß tatsächlich nichts zu tun, hat auch niemand behauptet, war nicht das Thema. .


Die Einschränkung von Xaan, (die vermutlich nicht einmal das bezwecken sollte sondern nur den Indiesektor heraushalten) hatte es zum Thema gemacht.


----------



## schokoeis (20. August 2020)

Das Thema ist halt schon ein Klickgarant 

Solang die Charaktere glaubwürdig sind ist es mit egal ob Männlein oder Weiblein. 
Ich versteh auch nicht was diese Kritik immer soll, wenn die Entwickler/ Publisher der Meinung sind das ein Spiel mit einem männlichen Protagonisten besser funktioniert dann solln sie das halt so machen. Mir fallen etliche andere Dinge eine für die ich Activision Blizzard eher kritisieren würde als das Geschlecht ihrer Hauptcharaktere.


----------



## ribald (20. August 2020)

schnarch:


----------



## Loosa (20. August 2020)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Das Thema ist halt schon ein Klickgarant



Die wohl tiefgründigste Aussage der ganzen Diskussion.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. August 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> weshalb hier im titel die rede von "activision blizzard" ist, kann ist dir nicht sagen.



Weil das der offizielle Titel des Unternehmens ist.


----------



## Kellykiller (20. August 2020)

Heult halt. Oh wait, tun se ja schon.


----------



## ribald (20. August 2020)

Nach 9 Monaten Pause mal wieder bisschen Lust auf Classic bekommen und jetzt sind die Server schon den ganzen Morgen kaputt -.-
Wollte mich mit alten Hasen von früher treffen die auch Urlaub haben, kann man jetzt wohl wieder knicken.... 
Die Firma hat ganz andere Probleme als so belanglosen Agenda Nonsens......


----------



## Bonkic (20. August 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Weil das der offizielle Titel des Unternehmens ist.



na ja, ab ist der name der holding unter der acti, blizzard, king und noch ein paar andere gesammelt sind.
activision existiert durchaus auch noch als relativ eigenständiges tochterunternehmen, das mit seinen schwestern eher wenig zu tun hat. 
so weit ich weiß published acti "seine" titel, also va call of duty und destiny, sogar nach wie vor in eigenregie, 
und hier gehts halt nur um diesen teil, nicht um blizzard und auch nicht um king.


----------



## Cobar (20. August 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> na ja, ab ist der name der holding unter der acti, blizzard, king und noch ein paar andere gesammelt sind.
> activision existiert durchaus auch noch als relativ eigenständiges tochterunternehmen, das mit seinen schwestern eher wenig zu tun hat.
> so weit ich weiß published acti "seine" titel, also va call of duty und destiny, sogar nach wie vor in eigenregie,
> und hier gehts halt nur um diesen teil, nicht um blizzard und auch nicht um king.



Destiny gehört Bungie und wird auch schon länger nicht mehr im Battle.Net gehostet, sondern ist zu Steam umgezogen. Das ist also komplett raus.


----------



## Bonkic (20. August 2020)

Cobar schrieb:


> Destiny gehört Bungie und wird auch schon länger nicht mehr im Battle.Net gehostet, sondern ist zu Steam umgezogen. Das ist also komplett raus.



ach ja, richtig. mit destiny hat acti gar nix mehr zu tun.
was bliebt denn dann noch? cod...und vielleicht noch so was wie spyro und crash. aber sonst?


----------



## Athrun (20. August 2020)

Das passiert halt, wenn man dem Outrage Mob zuviel Macht zukommen läßt. Dann werden von Leuten, die eh keins der Produkte von Activision kaufen würden, irgendwelche Dinge zur Unmöglichkeit aufgepustet. Und selbst wenn man dann klein bei gibt, dann hilft es doch nicht weil man dann ggf. einen Teil seiner Kunden vergrault *hust* Gilette *hust*. Uns geht es wirklich zu gut, wenn man solche Themen hat. Oder wenn sich Leute beschweren, das es in Fall Guys Spieler gibt, die "zu gut" sind. Oder das man plötzlich in Pen&Paper Rollenspielen das Wort Rasse nicht mehr benutzen kann.


----------



## NForcer-SMC (20. August 2020)

Warum muß man auf biegen und brechen versuchen einem Unternehmen vorzuschreiben, was man einzubauen hat. Das ist doch krank., Das ist genauso mit der Frauenqoute. Hier wird nur auf die Quote geguckt, nicht aber auf die Leistung. Sieht man ja an der Regierung... da wird auch nur auf die Quote mitunter geschaut, können tut da aber keine etwas. Das ist dermaßen erbärmlich. Jeder soll einbauen was er MÖCHTE und nicht das, was andere versuchen wollen vorzuschreiben.


----------



## xaan (20. August 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Jetzt frage ich mich ob Dragon (Rynn), Senua, Life is Strange, Uncharted: The Lost Legacy, Alien: Isolation, A Plague Tale: Innocence, The Walking Dead(Clementine), Beyond: 2 Souls, Mirror’s Edge und Bayonetta ... (um einige zu nennen, auch da geht mehr)  zu AAA noch dazugehören oder ob die einfach nicht zählen.
> 
> Klar, ein Pixelhaufen a la Celeste würde ich jetzt auch kein Geschlecht zuordnen und von AAA ist das auch Meilenweit entfernt.


Du siehst schon anhand deiner eigenen Beispiele wie weit du das Fangnetz zurück in die Vergangenheit werfen musst um überhaupt diese Hand voll zusammenzukratzen. Drakan ist 1999 erschienen, The Walking Dead ist kein AAA. Stell' das mal all den Gegenbeispielen gegenüber, die im selben Zeitraum mit einem männlichen Hauptcharakter herausgekommen sind....

Ich sage ja nicht es gäbe gar keine Spiele mit weiblichen Hauptfiguren. Aber von _"In fast jedem Spiel spielt man heutzutage ne Frau."_ wie von Sorenhuhn behauptet kann nun echt keine Rede sein. Wenn es denn mal Spiele mit Frauen als Hauptcharakter gibt sind es entweder exklusive Prestigeprojekte die finanziert werden um damit eine Konsole zu verkaufen (Horizon, Uncharted, Beyond) oder aber es sind Experimente mit deutlich weniger Budget, damit das Risiko nicht so hoch ist. Die Tomb Raiders sind dann doch eher die Ausnahme.


----------



## Leinad-Reign (20. August 2020)

[Deleted]


----------



## ScArPe (20. August 2020)

Mal ehrlich. Lieber gar keine Frauen in Spielen, als da was heutzutage in Spielen wir Rogue Company zu finden ist. Die weiblichen Charaktere tragen doch nur Alibikleidung und könnten auch gleich nackt rumlaufen. ABer da sagt wohl keiner was. xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleiner Nachtrag:
Die Hauptfigur in StarCraft ist weiblich. Sarah Karrigan.


----------



## ScArPe (20. August 2020)

--löschen bitte


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. August 2020)

xaan schrieb:


> Du siehst schon anhand deiner eigenen Beispiele wie weit du das Fangnetz zurück in die Vergangenheit werfen musst um überhaupt diese Hand voll zusammenzukratzen. Drakan ist 1999 erschienen, The Walking Dead ist kein AAA. Stell' das mal all den Gegenbeispielen gegenüber, die im selben Zeitraum mit einem männlichen Hauptcharakter herausgekommen sind....
> 
> Ich sage ja nicht es gäbe gar keine Spiele mit weiblichen Hauptfiguren. Aber von _"In fast jedem Spiel spielt man heutzutage ne Frau."_ wie von Sorenhuhn behauptet kann nun echt keine Rede sein. Wenn es denn mal Spiele mit Frauen als Hauptcharakter gibt sind es entweder exklusive Prestigeprojekte die finanziert werden um damit eine Konsole zu verkaufen (Horizon, Uncharted, Beyond) oder aber es sind Experimente mit deutlich weniger Budget, damit das Risiko nicht so hoch ist. Die Tomb Raiders sind dann doch eher die Ausnahme.


Soweit, Ok, es würde mich jetzt aber doch noch aus erster Hand interessieren warum Du die Diskussion auf AAA einschränken wolltest.

Lag ich meiner Glaskugelleserei 


> Die Einschränkung von Xaan, (die vermutlich nicht einmal das bezwecken sollte sondern nur den Indiesektor heraushalten) hatte es zum Thema gemacht.


richtig oder welchen Grund hatte das ?


----------



## MichaelG (20. August 2020)

ScArPe schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich. Lieber gar keine Frauen in Spielen, als da was heutzutage in Spielen wir Rogue Company zu finden ist. Die weiblichen Charaktere tragen doch nur Alibikleidung und könnten auch gleich nackt rumlaufen. ABer da sagt wohl keiner was. xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist genauso Pauschalisierung


----------



## xaan (20. August 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Soweit, Ok, es würde mich jetzt aber doch noch aus erster Hand interessieren warum Du die Diskussion auf AAA einschränken wolltest.
> 
> Lag ich meiner Glaskugelleserei
> 
> richtig oder welchen Grund hatte das ?



Die Einschränkung hat mehrere Gründe.
1. geht es in dem Artikel explizit um ActiBlizz - und die machen kein Indie.
2. besteht das Problem bei Indies nicht oder in einem viel geringerem Umfang, und zwar genau weil
3. bei Indies das Budget viel niedriger und damit auch das Risiko viel niedriger ist. Hersteller sind da eher zu Experimenten bereit.

Das sollte aber nciht davon ablenken, dass gerade bei AAA das Problem sehr wohl noch besteht. Und zum Teil erheblich besteht. Bei ActiBlizz ist Blizzard noch das einzige Unternehmen, das irgendwie prominent Frauen in seinen Spielen platziert. Wobei es da aber nicht um alleinige Hauptrollen geht/gehen kann wegen der Natur der Spiele (MMORPG, MP-Shooter, Dota Klon).


----------

